# [Wet Thumb Forum]-20 gallon (5 weeks old, Aug.16)



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

This is a 20 gallon that I setup at the beginning of July, a week after it was setup I went away on vacation for 12days, some areas have a little BBA but i'll knock it out soon!









Sorry for the reflection... the pic was taken during the day!

Comments, suggestions and advice are welcome!

Thanks










*My Digital Gallery*

[This message was edited by ekim on Sat August 16 2003 at 07:53 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

This is a 20 gallon that I setup at the beginning of July, a week after it was setup I went away on vacation for 12days, some areas have a little BBA but i'll knock it out soon!









Sorry for the reflection... the pic was taken during the day!

Comments, suggestions and advice are welcome!

Thanks










*My Digital Gallery*

[This message was edited by ekim on Sat August 16 2003 at 07:53 PM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice! I like your choices of red plants and how you mixed them together. That's a pretty little tank. Got any new pics of your big one?


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

That's very nice. Is that a 20H or long?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Phil, .
thanks, I tried to stay away from grouping the plants but they're starting to group themselves!









Kim, 
thanks, it's a 20H

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is a better shot, at night.










*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Very nice, Mike! What sort of substrate are you using in that tank? It suits it very well, I like it a lot.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Vicki, 
the substrate is called "stone dust" it's actually used to put below patios stones, all home improvement stores around here carry it, $8 for 66lbs!!!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Vicki, here is a better shot of the substrate for you.

BTW, that's a dime for size reference!










*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

LOL! I just KNEW it was going to be something REALLY economical! We may have a winner here--I'll have to go see if I can find some of that, I REALLY like the way it looks--subtle and neutral, but very natural and not lifeless, like some dark substrates.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

You calling me cheap!! LOL









It's a very light grey color in the bag, as it is covered with dust!
It takes alot of rinsing with the hose, as does flourite though!!

Good luck on your Saturday mission!! LOL

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

ROFL! I would like to point out that I did NOT say cheap! Thanks for the info, I think I WILL go take a look!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Great job Mike. 

Lots of potential in this tank. 

1. Can we see some pictures at the angle (right angle).

2. I would like to see left side growing with 45' angle instead of 90'. It hard to explain what I want to mention. 

3. What are your plans for foreground ?. Would like to see it fully covered or for now have at least less-drastic drop from Sags (?) to gravel.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Vicki, I'm just giving you a hard time!

Kim, In my opinion the only important things about substrates are, that they don't leach anything harmfully into the water column and the size of the "gravel"! That goes for high growth tank tanks. I have grow nice full planted tanks in epoxy coated gravel with great success!

Phil, now your giving me a hard time "EH"








Have you used "paver base"/stone dust before?

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Jay!
1. do you mean pics from the right side of the tank?

2. I think I know what you mean... 
an angle from the bottom front left to the top left back?? or do you mean a 45 from the front view?

3. glosso will be mostly the foreground "right front corner" with E Bolv. and a crypt or two for the transition! 
I'm open to any idea you have though?

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ekim:
> Thanks Jay!
> 1. do you mean pics from the right side of the tank?


yes











> quote:
> 
> 2. I think I know what you mean...
> an angle from the bottom front left to the top left back?? or do you mean a 45 from the front view?


See below picture.

I would like to see #1 layout rather then #2. Not sure, maybe you already going for #1 effect but tank needs some time.










This will be nice tank. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ekim,

I've not used it in an aquarium before, but I did use it when laying a paver "porch". It looked just like what you have in your tank.

Kim,

I'm not sure if it comes in different sizes other than small grit and fine sand. I think what you saw was landscaping pebble used for filler and footpaths.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Et. al,

Let's move this discussion to either Hardware or General we've come pretty far off topic. We're here to swell Ekim's head with praise and adulation for his aquascaping skills.









Thanks,
The Management


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

This topic was edited and substrate related commments were moved to below link.

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=6606090712&m=5136034983


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Jay, 
yeah i'm going for the #1 layout you posted but more like a 1/4 of a circle!!
It is terraced with 3 big stones.
I'll take a shot of the right side soon.

BTW, thanks for editing the post, I was busy all day.

Phil, thanks but it wouldn't be if it weren't for you guys & gals!

Thanks

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Jay here is a side view for you,










*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

Great shot. 

This tank has a lot of potential. I can't wait to see it fully grown.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

2 weeks later (5 weeks old), I replace most of the val. I left a couple on the right side... don't think it will stay though!
I added what I think is Echinodorus quadricostatus ''magdalenensis'' in front of the rocks and Rotala spec. ''Nanjenshan'' (Mayaca sellowiana) right behind the rocks/terrace on the left.
Do you think moss should be added to the rest of the rocks on the terrace, like the left rock?

I also switched the background(BG), what do you think? The first BG was painted the same color as the living room walls which the tank is in... it made the tank look like there was no BG on it, sort of cool when you are in the room!
It still needs to fill in lots!








All comments welcome as usual!

Thanks

Aug. 01









Aug. 16









*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

looking great. I see your pearlweed are growing in quite fast. apparently I found two 1cm piece of it myself. they are slowly taking off in my tank.

How did you manage to keep the mayaca growing straight? the same stuff I have is giving tonnes of horizontal growth in the middle of the water.

The darker background brings out the plant a lot better.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I've only had the Rotala spec. ''Nanjenshan'' (Mayaca sellowiana) in the tank for about a week, it still has some emersed growth at the bottom of the stems. We'llsee what happens!

I'm not 100% sure on the actually ID, It looks like rotala indica and rotala wilchi sp.
finer/thiner leaves than indica though and all green!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by EDGE:
> I have a plant that is whitish yellow. no green color at all. I believe it is a Echinodorus quadricostatus ''magdalenensis'' I am not 100% sure though, the leaves looks completely different than yours.


Edge, the leaves you see are almost all emersed growth! 
Does your spread by runners that are reddish?

Thanks

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I have not seen a runner since I put the plant in. It is a very small plant and is located in partially shaded spot

here is a pic of the plant 









72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Tue August 19 2003 at 09:46 AM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Edge, that looks a lot different than what I have, mine is putting out sword shaped leaves!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

humm.. wonder what it is. I got it from bigals a few months back. could it be a different kind of saggitaria?

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------

